# 1999 hoyt aspen redline



## hjlpucella (May 13, 2006)

Trying to find out if anyone has any specs. or manufacturing info on the 1999 Hoyt Aspen Redline target compound bow. I just got it and am trying to find out any info I can. Thanks!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

go to the hoyt website and you can get all you need there.
That's where I got the info for my 1997 alpha tec.
Hope that helps.


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

this should take you to the hoyt page you are looking for.
http://www.hoyt.com/technical/charts.tpl?page=99_aspen.inc


----------

